# SLIPKNOT CD Seized During Search Of Murder Scene... Metals Demonic Rampage!!



## Louis Cypher (Apr 4, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Report: SLIPKNOT CD, 'Demonic Drawing' Seized During Search Of Homicide Scene

Straight off the bat I wanna say that this fcuking shit angers me so much and just when you think that this sort of bullshit was long since dead up pops another loser from the back end of Arsehole Town in the state of Nowhere to fcuk it all up again and give the conservatives another reason to bash and blame Metal for corrupting the wholesome youth of the world... 

Basically some loser 17 yr old nut job murders his grand parents, video's it then burns the house down... Same old same old disturbed child... BUT WAIT.... Said 17 yr old nut job has left a Slipknot CD in the room he killed them and admits to cops he is a Heavy Metal fan.... Ohh well then FREE HIM IMMEDIATELY! Its all the fault of that band of masked freaks calling themselves Slip biscuit or some such, possessing and demonising our youth in to such depraved acts of violence and hate with their calls to arms on behalf of satan!!!!! RAAA!!!! 

Seriously, what the fuck does his musical taste have to do with the fact this kid is clearly in need of serious help and is way beyond fcuked up...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2011)

Conservatives only need to know that the kid who did this, as 4chan would say, "Didn't do shit except be a massive faggot".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol slipknot.


----------



## Mukersman (Apr 4, 2011)

^

EDIT: ninja'd. but that too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 4, 2011)

That Kid looks like a massive douche too, poor grandparents


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 4, 2011)

Its a tragedy obviously, anyone being murdered is, and the kids complete contempt for his grand parents in videoing it and sh1t is fcuked up but just really gets my goat that the most important part of this story and the main headline I am sure for the news is that he claimed to be a metal head and there was a "Metal" cd on the floor of the scene.... coz yeah thats obviously THE most important part this story... not that some fcuked up no hoper now has his ugly mug on the TV coz he killed his family all Criminal Minds style!  LOL!! 

realmad: LOL!! Obviously as you can see I am still fcuking pissed with this story! LOL!)


----------



## Dan (Apr 4, 2011)

firstly  at stealth for being banned again.

Secondly same shit different year 

What are they going to do? Take every Slipknot CD off the shelves forever?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 4, 2011)

Odds are, if the kid was living with his grandparents his real parents were either not fit to raise a child or had died. Either option leaves a huge impact on a childs life.

TL;DR: fuck this sucks.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 4, 2011)

The situation is 100% clear. It was obviously the Metal music that made the kid to this, and of course not a traumatizing childhood, extremely bad parenting, or a mental illness.

Hitler listened to Slipknot also, it is known.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2011)

> The end of a machete poking at the heads and eyes of the bodies.



Messed up.

Assuming he did it, this loser obviously saw one to many horror movies. The fact that he was unable to distinguish imagination from reality like the rest of us is very sad.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2011)

That's why you have to use condoms...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 4, 2011)

I think what pisses on my chips so much is that this sort of coverage and bullshit about the CD and the demonic pictures and all that is just sensationalist journalism/media completely missing the actual story, that a kid of 17, for whatever reasons over his very short life, has decided to not just murder but then to also brutalise his grandparents after, and that nothing was done by social services, or the state or police when there where possibly early warning signs of this... there might be a genuine psychology reasons he did that to them might come out that he had been abused, obviously the fact he lives with his grandparents means his real parents are either incapable, fcuked up or dead which as someone else said will obviously scar a kid mentally, or perhaps he has serious mental health issues like schizophrenia, I dunno but point is this pretty fcuking tragic story should be about the failings of this kids parents, friends (if he had any) neighbours, social services whoever and how this can be possibly prevented in the future, not having all that brushed under the carpet coz its "easier" and makes for better headlines in the middle class suburbs to focus on the type of music he listened to and then blame that... (here endeth the rant....  )


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Plug said:


> firstly  at stealth for being banned again.



He's not. I think the mods just fucked with his title


----------



## Jontain (Apr 4, 2011)

People always have to point the finger of blame, it is there same everywhere you look, if someone kills someone and happens to own a copy of gta then its the game that made them do it and if the listen to metal then its the music that made them do it. The 'Media' know they will get more hits/views if they focus on these types of facts rather than the real underlying issues as mentioned (mental stability etc).

I hope that the reality of what he has done hits this kid very hard in the future, or hell not even in the to distant future while in prision, in the form of something else very hard.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 4, 2011)

Jontain said:


> I hope that the reality of what he has done hits this kid very hard in the future, or hell not even in the to distant future while in prision, in the form of something else very hard.



..... and whatever you do... don't drop the soap....!


----------



## Luuk (Apr 4, 2011)

"admitted to investigators when he was arrested that he was into heavy metal music."

That's a felony my friend!


----------



## Joose (Apr 4, 2011)

See, I knew a kid in High School who ended up murdering his grandmother so he could steal her car and run away with his girlfriend.

His favorite bands included shit like AFI, Green Day, Blink 182... ya know, pop punk shit. I bet if it he had been a metal head they would have blamed it on the music. I mean c'mon, there's no way he was just a fucked up kid who had no issue killing his grandmother for her car, right?

Stupid ass fucking shit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 4, 2011)

drmosh said:


> He's not. I think the mods just fucked with his title



Nah I changed it myself.


----------



## xshreditupx (Apr 4, 2011)

first off, laughing at slipknot, those guys are better players then 90 percent of the people here, secondly why are you all surprised, the world wants to find a blame for their own failures. they have always blamed music, tv, media, or anything else that can take the blame off the SYSTEM so they can keep doing what they do. 

i mean blame music, because testosterone fueled sports that endorse violent activity could never cause a problem, its a billion dollar a year american past time.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 4, 2011)

Police Chief *Brandon Clabes* said *Smith* "admitted to investigators when he was arrested that he was into heavy metal music."

I'd be more interested in getting him to admit that, I don't know, he killed his grandparents and brutalized their bodies.

What the fuck kind of police work is that?

Detective Fuckwit noted that the young man was obviously a fan of wearing shoes, and when questioned, he confessed that he was indeed an owner of 3 pairs, including sandals. It's also expected that he may breathe, be left handed, and get his hair cut occasionally: More at 11.


----------



## burnsfs (Apr 4, 2011)

tshh what is it every 5 yrs there going attack music, games, tv...same of these kids just need a good ol fashion ass whooping, but that kid is fucked up beyond that. That being said some people are just wired wrong in the head, and this is just another exuse for the media to use this as a headline..


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nah I changed it myself.



omg ban!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's just hope they also find an Attack! Attack! CD and blames everything on that record.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 4, 2011)

...If I had nothing to listen to but a Slipknot cd..I'd kill myself with a machete.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Police Chief *Brandon Clabes* said *Smith* "admitted to investigators when he was arrested that he was into heavy metal music."
> 
> I'd be more interested in getting him to admit that, I don't know, he killed his grandparents and brutalized their bodies.
> 
> ...





In all honesty, this is fucking garbage. I remember when this was popular to do in....ya know....the 70s when Led Zeppelin and Black Sabbath were supposed Satanists. But it's 2011. Grow the fuck up. The kid was fucked up in the head. Now if the kid was a fan of, say, Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black, I could understand blaming it on the music. But in this case, fuck off. That's a dumbass excuse they use so they don't have to look any further into what was really wrong with the kid.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2011)

Admittedly listening to badass music like Slipknot and Eminem goes hand in hand with people thinking that they're badasses but badasses most certainly do not carve up their grandpa, I am the authority on this.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 4, 2011)

he should have left a Lady Gaga cd


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2011)

Plug said:


> What are they going to do? Take every Slipknot CD off the shelves forever?



You wouldn't hear me complaining 

Although, Mick likes Morbid Angel so he's okay in my books.


----------



## teabagger (Apr 4, 2011)

obviously a disturbed child... he owned a slipknot album..... and who the fuck listens/owns cd's anymore??? slipknot must of planted it to get some press coverage.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Admittedly listening to badass music like Slipknot and Eminem goes hand in hand with people thinking that they're badasses but badasses most certainly do not carve up their grandpa, I am the authority on this.



Truth, everyone should know that they're grandparents are born far more badass than they could achieve as they had to walk 30 miles to school in the snow, even if it never snowed where they grew up


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 4, 2011)

I just had an idea: let get someone to kill another person and leave a note saying that the murdered was x-religion and his [the murderers] religion (obviously other-than-x-religion) caused hiom to do it, let the conservative chew on that 


Otherwise, killing your grandparents is pretty messed up


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 4, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> he should have left a Lady Gaga cd



A copy of "Born This Way" perhaps?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2011)

teabagger said:


> and who the fuck listens/owns cd's anymore???



Is that a statement on society as a whole/the warped minds of 'Generation-Jersey-Shore'?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Apr 4, 2011)

fuck i didnt think thatd end up here. yeah ie was a friend of mine up at school


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 4, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Let's just hope they also find an Attack! Attack! CD and blames everything on that record.


The band you're reffering to is *Attack Attack!*. There are two of them. One (Attack Attack!) is an American screamo band famous for pioneering crabcore.
The other (Attack! Attack!) is British and play like, punky rock.
I can understand the mix up though. 

Other than that.
This thread.
Fucking hell. I am so sick of subcultures I belong to being blamed for causing the actions of the mentally unwell.


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> fuck i didnt think thatd end up here. yeah ie was a friend of mine up at school


 dude that must be some heavy shit, sorry


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

if a murder happened, and the person blamed christianity i would lol so hard into the face of my extremist asshole classmates that are just stupid and are black to the blind in terms of reality outside of this state


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 4, 2011)

I read the thread title as "Slipknot seized during search of murder scene"


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 4, 2011)

RIP to his granparents but at least Police didn't find good music on the floor of the crime scene, like Obscura or Necrophagist or Death.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 4, 2011)

People will point the finger. I agree on the fact that it is stupid when people are still thinking of metal as the 1950's new fangled rock and roll that its the devils music. Its 2011 people! So dumb. Music doesn't make you do bad things. Its like violent video game thing. I'm not going to go out and kill people because of what I saw in the video game. *This is why it is a video game. *You do things that your normally couldn't do in real life. Same thing with alot of lyrics.

BTW: Why does the band matter? Its the genre that is the reason.
I actually like slipknot. I've always wondered why people think they are so bad? I don't get it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> RIP to his granparents but at least Police didn't find good music on the floor of the crime scene, like Obscura or Necrophagist or Death.



It's still going to get put in the same category. Conservatives have very primitive sound perception.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 5, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It's still going to get put in the same category. Conservatives have very primitive sound perception.


 "Today, a fan of the technical brutal blackened ambient jazz supersatan sludge post death metal band: Slipknot, murdered his grandparents because they're just screaming and hitting random notes. There's not even words, anyone could do that. In other news..."


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 5, 2011)

At least it wasn't even mentioned in the video.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>



"This just in, Satanic metal band Slipknot spotted traveling nearly 18 times the speed of light while murdering grandparents. More at 11"


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 5, 2011)

i like slipknot but at least i didnt get caught when i killed my granparents. 


seriously though, if you are listening to music that gets you pumped and a fight breaks out i can see how the music affected the mood and shit started, but to blame or even hold music slightly acountable for a murder is absolutly retarded. 

music held 0 berring in this kids decision to kill a human. now if he had been in the room with his friends and they were all headbanging and some shit started and they had a shoving match i can atleast agree that the music could have given these boys the perception that they were hard core and needed to prove it via violence. 

murder? no way. 

seriously though why the slipknot hate? all hope is gone hate i can understand but what about their self title or iowa? those were bad ass.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 5, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> seriously though why the slipknot hate? all hope is gone hate i can understand but what about their self title or iowa? those were bad ass.



People hate on nu-metal all the time, even the bands that actually did something good in the genre. It's another case of throwing the baby out with the bathwater, as it were.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> People hate on nu-metal all the time, even the bands that actually did something good in the genre. It's another case of throwing the baby out with the bathwater, as it were.



Now these Satanists heavy metal bands like Slipknot are throwing babies out of windows!?!? My god no wonder the poor children that listen to this heathenry become insane!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

Come on guys, who here who listens to metal HASNT done something like this?


----------



## Luuk (Apr 6, 2011)

/\ Fair enough haha


----------



## DavyH (Apr 6, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> Its 2011 people!


 
Not everywhere, apparently.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 6, 2011)

Why does this kid remind me the Helloween movie? XD And why are the "metal" murders always FAT?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 6, 2011)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Why does this kid remind me the Helloween movie? XD And why are the "metal" murders always FAT?



Coz if he looked more like this





And less like this 





He'd get more of this





And be less likely to wanna do this





Moral of that story is that clearly, having sex saves lives.... This is Tricia Takanawa for Channel 5 news...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 6, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now these Satanists heavy metal bands like Slipknot are throwing babies out of windows!?!? My god no wonder the poor children that listen to this heathenry become insane!


I didn't say anything about throwing them out of WINDOWS...


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2011)

There's a great big world of offensive, violent, even depraved music out there, and he chooses _Slipknot_ as his soundtrack for homicide?

Kids these days.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 6, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Coz if he looked more like this



If he looked more like that he could have killed his granparents with those sharp ass cheek bones instead of a blade....


----------



## DrOctavion (Apr 7, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Conservatives only need to know that the kid who did this, as 4chan would say, "Didn't do shit except be a massive faggot".



hahaha, true true.

But this kid is an idiot, seriously, he couldve atleast uploaded the video first, therefore giving his interweb friends a chance to see he did really do it. 
I bet he did a "guess my favorite .... thread and i'll kill my grandparents" so somebody did, he didn't want to seem like a loser and well followed through. 

Now being serious, i say this kid is a loser and i hope he rots.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing here that hasn't been said, but...

I really hate the way metal is automatically cited as a cause for all this crap.

The artists themselves are not telling anyone to do anything. It's ridiculous to suggest that Slipknot drove this kid to do that. Anyone with two brain cells to rub together can take a guess that the guy probably had underlying mental issues (which are unlikely to have been exacerbated by Slipknot of all things ), but clearly the vast majority of people just aren't smart enough to realise that.

It really pisses me off because listening to metal has become a stigma to most people. People at school think that I'm a "psycho" for enjoying metal (people seem to think I'm somehow likely to kill myself or someone else) but I wonder if they realise that 50 Cent and all those wankers happen to also be explicitly talking about guns and violence... you could make 50 Cent sing from a Carcass lyric sheet and people would lap it up, it's the music that people can't get past.

Besides, anyone else find it weird that this kid was 17 and still listened to Slipknot?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's what happened...

Dude: MAN, you HAVE to listen to Slipknot. Best fucking band ever.
Kyle: Okay, I'll play it loud. My grandparents will love it.

Kyle goes and buys CD. Kyle runs home to his grandparents. Kyle plays it loud. Kyle has a rage fit because the music is fucking terrible. Kyle kills his parents in fit of rage.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 7, 2011)

Police Chief *Brandon Clabes* said *Smith* "admitted to investigators when he was arrested that he was into heavy metal music."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Slipknot: Taking the blame for bad parenting since 2001.


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 9, 2011)

Metal (or any other kind of music) can and will never be scientifically, medically or logically deemed a disease, disorder or "demonic". 

Such psychotic pseudo-scientific retarded fantasies belong to the lack of a liberal education/critical mind (aka Brain washed individuals only).




On a side note: _666!!!_, _lol_


----------



## Luuk (Apr 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Slipknot: Taking the blame for bad parenting since 2001.



Epic fail.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 9, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> seriously though why the slipknot hate? all hope is gone hate i can understand but what about their self title or iowa? those were bad ass.



Pffft, MKFR or GTFO!



Naw, I actually don't like anything by Slipknot but Do Nothing Bitch Slap is an amusing listen.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 9, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> Police Chief *Brandon Clabes* said *Smith* "admitted to investigators when he was arrested that he was into heavy metal music."



How did he work that into conversation?

Police: Youre under arrest!
Kyle: Im a big fan of metal music!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## redskyharbor (Apr 9, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> People at school think that I'm a "psycho" for enjoying metal (people seem to think I'm somehow likely to kill myself or someone else) but I wonder if they realise that 50 Cent and all those wankers happen to also be explicitly talking about guns and violence... you could make 50 Cent sing from a Carcass lyric sheet and people would lap it up, it's the music that people can't get past.



+1

"Chavs" as we Brits like to call them generally assault, stab, shoot and steal everything in sight on a *daily* basis, and what does the government do? Build them community centres. They don't get massive coverage on the news, and the horrible nauseating repetetive drivel they listen to doesn't get blamed. But when it's a kid who probably pretty obviously needed help anyway but didn't get any, the media will freak out and blame the metal at any given opportunity because it's an easy target. When will these morons realise that not everyone enjoys listening to some dick rapping/singing/talking about being drunk off your face, shaking your "booty" on a dancefloor and sleeping with random people.


----------

